# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Magicfelipe

## MrTrucado

Felicidades, treintañero, que tengas un feliz dia de cumpleaños :Party:

----------


## renard

felicidades

----------


## Pulgas

Pues nosotros también te deseamos

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades a pasarlo genial!!!!

----------


## magicfelipe

Gracias!!! A ver cuanta magia nos trae la nueva decada!

----------


## Juliopikas

Felicidades maestro.
¡Que viejo eresssssssssssss!
Saludos cordiales

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Felipe!!!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Weeee ¡Felicidades!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades!!!! :D

----------


## magicfelipe

> Felicidades maestro.
> ¡Que viejo eresssssssssssss!
> Saludos cordiales


 No soy viejo, solo un poco más experto. Un chico de 20 con 10 años de experiencia.

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades!!

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!

----------


## Mossy

Felicidades!!  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

muchas felicidades crack!!! espero que tengas un buen dia .
un abrazo

----------


## eidanyoson

No sabía que la magia envejeciera, creia que solo adquiría experiencia..

 ¡Felicidades "anyway"!

----------


## navarescandela

Felicidadees!! Pasalo genial y sigue haciendo mucha magia  :Smile1:

----------


## JM

Muchas Felicidades! Te deseo que pases un día muy feliz  :Smile1: .

----------


## tofu

> No soy viejo, solo un poco más experto. Un chico de 20 con 10 años de experiencia.


Esta frase me la apunto, que a mí ya me queda poco...

Muchas Felicidades, Felipe.

----------


## Iban

Felipe, muchas felicidades y, de paso, también muchas gracias.

----------


## magicfelipe

Gracias por que!!! gracias a ustedes por los saludos!!!

----------

